# General > Hobbies >  Floral Art Classes

## Hibeechick

Floral art classes starting on Tues 12th October for a 6 week block. 7pm - 9pm. Staxigoe hall. Pm me for more details  :Smile:  All ages and abilities welcome. 


Also in the process of sorting out classes in the Bettyhill area. So if anyone there is interested also drop me a pm  :Smile:

----------


## Hibeechick

Now also planning classes in the Lybster area and also have plans under way for classes in Bettyhill. If anyone would like any more info on any of the classes please pm me  :Smile:

----------

